# agenda



## Gyurka

Helló!

PJ a sajtóról ír és arról, hogy ha néha kellemetlen helyzetbe hozzák is, ő nem neheztel az újságírókra. Sőt, sok szempontból közelebb állónak érzi magát hozzájuk, mint saját játékosaihoz.
Jöjjön az idézet:

"We maintain an ongoing dialogue about subjects other than basketball. But in Los Angeles, unlike in Chicago, their agenda is different, more dangereous. In Chicago, the vibe I recieved from the press was one of adoration for Michael, for the team, everyone reveling in the success we generated for a franchise that until this new era arrived, never hung a championship banner from its rafters. In LA, which has fourteen banners, reporters want to know: what can I write that advances the drama for one more day."

Így fordítottam:

"Állandó párbeszédet folytatok velük a kosárlabdán kívül más témákban is. De Los Angelesben más a napirendjük, mint Chicago-ban, sokkal veszélyesebb. Chicagóban a sajtótól tiszteletet kaptam – Michaelért, a csapatért...."

Ez a napirend nekem nagyon furcsa. Mit gondoltok, mit jelent itt?

Köszi


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Gyurka!

Lehet, hogy itt jobban elrugaszkodhatnál a szövegtől, mint általában. 

El tudnék képzelni olyasmit, hogy "Los Angelesben viszont teljesen más a helyzet/... másképp operálnak/... másképp működik (vagy _megy_) ez az egész/... más a menetrend".
Igazából egyik sem tökéletes, de hátha lesz jobb ötlet is.

N.B. Szerintem a _vibe_ fordításánál viszont egy kicsit jobban eltávolodtál az eredetitől, mint kellene. Pl. nem lehetne egyszerűen _visszajelzés_?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Az _agenda_ itt arra vonatkozik, hogy _mit akarnak csinálni, mi a szándékuk_. A _"hidden agenda"_ ugye a hátsó szándék, az _"agenda"_ viszont az igazi, leplezetlen szándék (szó szerint, etimológiailag ugye _"teendő"_). _Their agenda is different_ = egészen másra mennek rá, egészen más a hozzáállásuk, egészen más érdekli őket, más szándékkal faggatják az embert, máshogy fogják meg a dolgot, veszélyesebb az interjúhelyzet. Azt fejezi ki, hogy nem simán tudósítani akarnak, hanem fokozni a drámát.


----------



## ib343

Egyetértek az előttem szólókkal. Én is elrugaszkodnék. Én valahogy így írnám: 
az ő hozzáállásuk más
ők mást akarnak
ők máson vannak
nekik más a szándékuk.


----------



## Ateesh6800

más szögből közelítik meg a dolgot


----------



## Gyurka

Köszi a hozzászólásokat


----------

